# Baden baden



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

tomorrow we are heading for the black forest and Baden Baden. Had a look on the sat nav and auto route bord atlas and can find one p for parking just outside the city and an unkown stellplatz about 7 miles east. Either will be fine as we have the bike but can anyone supply a bit more info or recommend anywhere to stay for a night or two in the area? Gps points would be a help. I have no wifi where we ad right now and have to rely on the mobile version of facts.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Barry 
we stayed on the stellplatz 3 years ago

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2479

it's on aumattestrasse in baden-wuttenburg

co-ords
48.771916967392 / 8.219103813171387

when we were there it was basic parking only, no dump or water. but free! bus from just round the corner into town. lovely town, gardens, and the spas! Caracalla spa is superb - €13 for 2 hours when we were there (optional naked area!)

there's a good stellplatz at Archern going south with full facilities.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic thanks

will park there anyway and use the bike. Will check out the other one you mention as well

I was thinking of moving on up the a500 (black forest high street) I have heard it's a scenic route up towards triberg. Have you been on it and is it ok for mh?

Cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barry 8) 

yes, we came oin to BB that way from Mummellsee skiing area, and Schilltach. No probs with the road. lots to see in the black forest. (and cuckoo clocks :lol: )


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we have our trips log indoors, just had a look :wink: . we stopped off at Triberg, nice waterfalls there, and LOADS of cuckoo clock shops!! it was there we found a stellpatz parking for 5 vans under cover! in Scwendistrasse 8) you HAVE to try the genuine Black forest gateau there :idea:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

we did go to the black forest in 09 but just went to 
titasee. 

As we are heading south I thought I would try and do it justice this time


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a great time 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers for the help mike

we liked Baden Baden but didn't bother with the spa and ended up at achern on the stellplatz which was fine. Early start saw us up and triberg mid morning. We are parked on a great stellplatz 2.5 miles up the hill from triberg at Schonach. We biked back down about 8 miles to the cuckoo clock and it was great until we realised it was the wrong one! We eventually found it the correct one though. 

We picked the right day as it's been sunny and hot. Both sunburnt though from the bike which has had a right hammering today. All good prep for the Alps!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Cheers for the help mike
> 
> we liked Baden Baden but didn't bother with the spa and ended up at achern on the stellplatz which was fine. Early start saw us up and triberg mid morning. We are parked on a great stellplatz 2.5 miles up the hill from triberg at Schonach. We biked back down about 8 miles to the cuckoo clock and it was great until we realised it was the wrong one! We eventually found it the correct one though.
> 
> ...


Schonach - is that the one by the sports centre? we did that as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes mike, best see my latest post though!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, indeed! sorry about that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nab it's a great spot, just watch out for the local axe murderer! Lol


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Milke is right about the Baden Baden stellplatz (in fact we met Mike there 3 years ago). 

It is OK but be prepared for a bit of car noise early in the morning. There is a carpark area next to the Stellpllatz and workers from a nearby factory turn up for the early shift and we were woken up by car and car door noise.

Apart from that it's OK and the price is right. It is walkable into town and there aren't any campgrounds close enough to do that.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sander4709 said:


> Milke is right about the Baden Baden stellplatz (in fact we met Mike there 3 years ago).
> 
> It is OK but be prepared for a bit of car noise early in the morning. There is a carpark area next to the Stellpllatz and workers from a nearby factory turn up for the early shift and we were woken up by car and car door noise.
> 
> Apart from that it's OK and the price is right. It is walkable into town and there aren't any campgrounds close enough to do that.


so it was you! I was trying to remember who it was we saw there :roll:


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

bognormike said:


> sander4709 said:
> 
> 
> > Milke is right about the Baden Baden stellplatz (in fact we met Mike there 3 years ago).
> ...


Tee Hee,

Yep, Jane and I (from NZ) in our ancient Hymer and our chums from Guernsey in their new Hobby.

Do you remember the chap that sat down in the sun and read the paper to his pet rabbit in the cage? I'll try and find the picture.

Simon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

